

Civil Disobedience (1849) - llambda
http://xroads.virginia.edu/~hyper/WALDEN/Essays/civil.html

======
e3pi
...,Thomas Paine, and Lysander Spooner:

Spooner advocated what he called Natural Law – or the "Science of Justice" –
wherein acts of initiatory coercion against individuals and their property
were considered "illegal" but the so-called criminal acts that violated only
man-made legislation were not.

